# Tropical Aquarium plants



## LauraN2021 (Apr 4, 2021)

Hello, I have a 180L tropical fish tank that is about 4 and a half years old and is obviously well established. up until yesterday I had fake plants in there. Yesterday I introduced real plants to the tank, I can advise the names if needed.

does anyone have any advice or guidance..? How long until I see some root growth?

I have proper plant substrate.
thank you


----------

